# Cycling/mixing Natural test boosters



## DarthMaanz (Sep 1, 2018)

Say I take a natural test booster for six weeks, such as androrush, then cycle off of that and onto a different natural test booster such as the horny goat weed complex which contains completely different ingredients. Would that be optimal or would it be better to mix both test boosters together that have completely different ingredients for six weeks and then cycle off of it all together for say month then come back on?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Sep 1, 2018)

It's a good way to waste a lot of money for zero results. If that's the goal, have at it.


----------



## Viduus (Sep 1, 2018)

Unless you’re squatting cases of them, save your money.


----------



## DarthMaanz (Sep 1, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> It's a good way to waste a lot of money for zero results. If that's goal, have at it.



Idk about increases in the gym but they definitely have shot my libido up from past cycles of them, which also increased aggressiveness in the gym.


----------



## DarthMaanz (Sep 1, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Unless you’re squatting cases of them, save your money.



Obviously they won’t work nowhere near as well as AAS but why do you say this


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Sep 1, 2018)

DarthMaanz said:


> Idk about increases in the gym but they definitely have shot my libido up from past cycles of them, which also increased aggressiveness in the gym.


Placebo is a hell of a drug. 
Libido is mostly mental and has very little to do with actual testosterone levels until taken to the extremes (really high or low). Placebo can easily increase libido and has done for many decades before the invention of dick pills.  

Horny goat weed hasn't even been studied in humans. That's reason enough to avoid ****ing around with it. I don't know, nor care to find out, what androrush is. 

Regardless, your question has been answered so...do whatever you feel will work better. It makes no difference either way as long as you believe in it


----------



## DarthMaanz (Sep 2, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Placebo is a hell of a drug.
> Libido is mostly mental and has very little to do with actual testosterone levels until taken to the extremes (really high or low). Placebo can easily increase libido and has done for many decades before the invention of dick pills.
> 
> Horny goat weed hasn't even been studied in humans. That's reason enough to avoid ****ing around with it. I don't know, nor care to find out, what androrush is.
> ...



You say it’s placebo but there’s actual scientific studies on herbs such at trib and ashwaganda that show positive increases in testosterone/energety/etc? I guess I’ll just mix the test boosters I got and take them till they run out then quit all supplements besides vitamins/minerals, creatine, and whey protein until I start AAS


----------



## KINGIV (Sep 2, 2018)

What's the thought behind cycling off a natural test booster anyways regardless of if it works or not?

How old are you?
I know when I was younger Tribulus was all the rage!


----------



## DarthMaanz (Sep 2, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> What's the thought behind cycling off a natural test booster anyways regardless of if it works or not?
> 
> How old are you?
> I know when I was younger Tribulus was all the rage!



I’ve read many places that you should cycle off natural test boosters because they build up in your system and quit being effective (the herbal supplements). Also I am 19, using the natty test boosters now and will probably start actual AAS between 20-22


----------



## Jin (Sep 2, 2018)

DarthMaanz said:


> I’ve read many places that you should cycle off natural test boosters because they build up in your system and quit being effective (the herbal supplements). Also I am 19, using the natty test boosters now and will probably start actual AAS between 20-22



Just because you can buy something over the counter doesn't mean it's safe. I took a lot of andro and animal stak packs (most likely pro hormones) and ended up on TRT at age 35. Never having touched a steroid.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Sep 2, 2018)

DarthMaanz said:


> You say it’s placebo but there’s actual scientific studies on herbs such at trib and ashwaganda that show positive increases in testosterone/energety/etc? I guess I’ll just mix the test boosters I got and take them till they run out then quit all supplements besides vitamins/minerals, creatine, and whey protein until I start AAS


Every single study on Ashaganda comes from India. And we're not talking reputable journals publishing those papers either. That should make you highly suspicious of the results. 
As for Tribulus, yes fine it has been shown to enhance libido. It has also consistently shown to NOT enhance testosterone or have any performance enhancing benefits whatsoever. So again, waste of money.
If this stuff actually worked, all elite natural bodybuilders would be using them. But they're not. I know, I work with them. 

I'd recommend actually looking through the data yourself rather than relying on the supp companies, or some random clickbait website, to do the research for you. Be more selective with who you listen to - my advice. Saves a lot of time & effort in the long run


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 2, 2018)

I just gotta add this...

You are on a board for knowledge on this kind of stuff.

Yet you are more skeptical of what we tell you, rather than what the company who wants you to buy their worthless product tells you.

And we aren't trying to sell you anything. 

It's not just you though, we actually see this a lot.


----------



## Jada (Sep 2, 2018)

Jin said:


> Just because you can buy something over the counter doesn't mean it's safe. I took a lot of andro and animal stak packs (most likely pro hormones) and ended up on TRT at age 35. Never having touched a steroid.



This right here for me... I was popping that like candy.


----------



## Viduus (Sep 2, 2018)

Anyone else think the Zilla vs NewGuy science debate should be on pay-per-view?


----------



## Viduus (Sep 2, 2018)

DarthMaanz said:


> Obviously they won’t work nowhere near as well as AAS but why do you say this



Because I’ve come to learn the difference they *could* make is about the same as tweaking your nutrition and getting better sleep. 

Money is a finite resource. I think it’s much better spent finding a trainer or coach who knows his stuff or getting a good membership at a gym that helps you mentally dial in better. 

What I’ve learned here is training intensity, nutrition and recovery come FAR ahead of supplements and those supplements sure aren’t natural test boosters. Focus your energy in the three areas you can make the biggest changes with.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 2, 2018)

Aren't you the youngster that's going to be a personal trainer with 4 years of gym experience? If you're going to be basing all of your expertise in what you read, I would suggest learning how to properly interpret what you read as valid clinical reserch applicable to real life or bullshit put out by companies trying to make money.  Zilla has a particular passion and knowledge in this area, good guy to listen to, among many on this board.  Test boosters are probably one of the biggest scams perpetuated on males in the US that I've witnessed.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Sep 2, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Anyone else think the Zilla vs NewGuy science debate should be on pay-per-view?


Far too one sided & unfair. No buys. Plus it'll end with a few going "wow that dudes pretty smart" and many going "what an asshole, just because he knows stuff doesn't mean he has to, you know, act like he knows stuff". 

I am posting something scientific next week though. It goes deep into setting caloric targets for bulking/dieting, why it's a lot more complicated than most think, the need for trial & error, etc. You'll enjoy it I think


----------



## KINGIV (Sep 2, 2018)

Jin said:


> I took a lot of andro and animal stak packs (most likely pro hormones) and ended up on TRT at age 35. Never having touched a steroid.


Yeah I took that shit to, I forgot all about the animal packs lol Plus Cell Tech, Nitro Tech, insulin boosters, natural test boosters and whatever prohormone that was on the market at the time.

The funny or sad thing is, everyone would accuse me of using steroids because of my size and I would get mad because I thought I was natural at the time.

Those people were right, even though they didn't know what they were talking about or what I was taking, neither did I at the time.

According to the magazines if Jay Cutler and Lee Priest takes it, then they're not steroids because they're natural bodybuilders with amazing genetics lmfao!!!



MrRippedZilla said:


> I am posting something scientific next week though. It goes deep into setting caloric targets for bulking/dieting, why it's a lot more complicated than most think, the need for trial & error, etc. You'll enjoy it I think


That'll be a really interesting read, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 2, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I am posting something scientific next week though. It goes deep into setting caloric targets for bulking/dieting, why it's a lot more complicated than most think, the need for trial & error, etc. You'll enjoy it I think



Looking forward to this!


----------



## Gadawg (Sep 3, 2018)

I took andro, 19-nor, and dhea. Im on trt at 35 as well.


----------

